# resultar + adjetivo / participio



## ladymarione

Bonjour,
Je bloque sur _*cúantos puedan resultar requeridos*_ ici:

También como objeto básico del presente contrato, XXXXXX se compromete y obliga a prestar a D......................, durante todo el tiempo de vigencia del presente contrato, un permanente y completo servicio de apoyo y asesoramiento artístico, profesional, técnico, jurídico y económico en _*cuantos aspectos profesionales puedan resultar requeridos*_ para el desarrollo óptimo de su carrera artística y el mejor aprovechamiento de sus facultades

Ma proposition:
[...] sur tout aspect professionnel pouvant être nécessaire au bon développement de sa carrière artistique et permettant de tirer un meilleur profit de ses capacités.

merci


----------



## lorenzolan

C'est correct.
L'idée du "resultar" est cependant qu'il s'agit d'un cas qui peut arriver dans le futur, de façon plus ou moins imprévue, je dirais donc "pouvant s'avérer nécessaire".
La traduction de "cuantos aspectos profesionales" est correcte, j'observe seulement que dans le titre du "thread" tu as ajouté le "tilde" sur l' "u", ce qui est une faute d'orthographe.


----------



## 00coppelia00

Nueva pregunta​
Cómo podemos traducir la expresión "resultar familiar".

- Eso que cuentas me resulta familiar.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Una propuesta:  "....me paraît familier".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Autre possibilité: ... me rappelle quelque chose.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 00coppelia00

Muchas gracias! Creo que voy a utilizar "me rappelle quelque chose" que me suena más natural.


----------



## Berubara Jarjayes

Nueva pregunta

​
Saludos foristas, 

Tengo una duda sobre "resultar": 

Lo que quiero decir en español: " En cuanto al positivismo normativista, en opinión de Atienza este enfoque resulta demasiado cerrado y estático como para darle a la argumentación el lugar que le corresponde"

Mi intento :"En ce qui concerne le positivisme normativiste, à l’avis d’Atienza cet approche résulte trop fermée et étatique pour donner à l’argumentation sa place"

Contexto: el autor opina que la argumentación no tiene cabida en el positivismo normativista puesto que este _resulta_ cerrado y estático, por eso la argumentación no es importante para los positivistas. 

"Resultar" puede usarse literalmente? alguien tiene una mejor idea para decir todo esto?

Gracias a todos


----------



## Prima Facie

Hola,

"Résulter" efectivamente existe para "dar como resultado", así que en este contexto mi opinión es que puedes utilizarlo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No me parece que _résulter _se emplee demasiado, preferiría:
- s'avèrer

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bonni

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

Buenas tardes,
Me gustaría encontrar la expresión más adecuada para decir en francés: El momento decisivo en esta historia es cuando el Presidente sufre un atentado tras el que resulta herido.
Yo he puesto: Le moment décisif de cette histoire est quand le Président souffre un attentat donc conséquence est qu'il est blessé....pero me suena poco natural.
Cómo se diría correctamente?
Gracias
Merci
BONNI


----------



## Frai Escoba

Hola Bonni:
Propongo: Le moment décisif dans cette histoire est quand le Président souffre un attentat suite auquel il est blessé.
Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Simplificaría:
- quand le Président est blessé dans un attentat

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bonni

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, todas me han sido muy útliles.
Merci bien!!!


----------



## Llibertat71

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenos días a todos,
en una noticia de periódico se podría traducir "el conductor resultó herido" por "le conducteur est sorti blessé".

No tengo muy claro qué verbo utilizar para traducir resultar.

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
yo diría "..a été blessé...", par contre, je dirais "...est sorti indemne..."


----------



## English learner00

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonsoir,
Pourriez-vous m'aider pour cette phrase : 
*"Resulta paradójico que*, incluso en centros urbanos densamente poblados, innumerables millones de personas carezcan de acceso a medios de comunicación e información que ni siquiera se discuten para otras."
Mon essai : *I**l résulte de façon paradoxale que*/*Paradoxalement il résulte que,* y compris dans les centres urbains densément peuplés, d’innombrables millions de personnes n’ont pas accès aux moyens de communication et à l’information*...*
Comme vous pouvez le constater, la fin me pose également problème mais je crois qu'il me faut poster un autre message dans le forum.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## chlapec

Ici, tu peux traduire *resulta* par un simple *est*: "Il est paradoxal que..."


----------



## English learner00

Ah merci Chlapec! la phrase est moins lourde comme ça


----------



## Jean Wojtalik

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
Bonjour,  je débute en espagnol et je je me pose des questions à propos de cette structure *resultar + adjetivo / participio*

Puis-je écrire "Estudiar idiomas me resulta fácil.", pour indiquer qu'ils m'est facile d'étudier des langues étrangères.
Puis-je le formuler comme ceci : "Los idiomas me resultan fáciles."

Jean Wojtalik de Belgique.


----------



## portuluismi

Jean Wojtalik said:


> Puis-je écrire "Estudiar idiomas me resulta fácil.", pour indiquer qu'ils m'est facile d'étudier des langues étrangères.
> Puis-je le formuler comme ceci : "Los idiomas me resultan fáciles."


Oui, tu puis écrire ça: les deux expressions sont correctes et synonymes.


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,



Jean Wojtalik said:


> Bonjour,  je débute en espagnol et je je me pose des questions à propos de cette structure *resultar + adjetivo / participio*
> 
> Puis-je écrire "Estudiar idiomas me resulta fácil.", pour indiquer qu'il m'est facile d'étudier des langues étrangères.
> Puis-je le formuler comme ceci : "Los idiomas me resultan fáciles." (*correcto gramaticalmente, pero no suena natural*)
> 
> Jean Wojtalik de Belgique.


----------



## Jean Wojtalik

Muchísimas gracias


----------

